# does the canon rebel 2ti support fd lenses?



## soap266 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've heard rumors about the mid to high level canons support older lens types but I haven't been able to find anything to support this. I currently have a canon ae 1 and would like to use them if I get the 2ti.


----------



## dmalsr22000 (Oct 27, 2011)

You will have to find an adapter to use your FD lenses on an EF mount such as a T2i.  Should cost you about 20 bucks (maybe less) but you will find yourself using manual focus and manual aperture on your lens and aperture priority mode on your camera.  The adapter will also act as a very short teleconverter.  I'm not sure how much more length it will add and could possibly depend on the adapter.  You might want to look for an adapter that has an AF confirm, which will give you the beep once you manually find focus on your subject. AF confirm will cost a little bit more.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 28, 2011)

Short answer...No.  FD lenses will not mount on *any* EOS cameras.

Longer answer: You can use an adapter to mount FD lenses onto EOS cameras.  There are two types, with a lens and without.  The ones without a lens won't hurt the image quality, but because they move the lens farther from the camera, you won't be able to focus to infinity...so not very useful.
The ones with a lens, correct for that problem, but your image quality will be subject to the quality of the lens in the adapters....and most of them are pretty crappy.  So not very useful.

Either way, there are the hassles of focusing & metering etc.  

So the moral of the story is that it's probably not worth it, to use FD lenses on an EOS camera.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2011)

FD lenses work in reverse-mounted fashion for macro work, or for reverse-mounting onto the front of EF lenses for high-magnification macro work. Like say, reversing a 24mm or 28mm FD lens on the front of a 100/2.8 macro or a Sigma 150/2.8 macro lens. The regular Canon 50mm f/1.8 you probably have on your AE-1 would be useful for a few close-up subjects with a lens reversing ring threaded on to the filter threads of the lens, then bayonetted onto the EOS-mount body.


----------

